# article about Cryos sperm bank in todays Guardian magazine Sat 3/11/12



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

article about Cryos sperm bank in todays Guardian magazine Sat 3/11/12


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I found this article very interesting but it wound me up no end that even the founder hashed out the old chestnut of 'single women who have been concentrating on their careers'.
Come on, if I'd put as much effort into my career as I have into finding a decent guy to settle down and have a family with, I'd be vice president by now!

Having wanted to be a mum before I turned 30 based on medical advice, I am now 35 and single (again) so I am glad I have the option of a sperm bank to consider. However this article did not in the remotest address the issue of why there are so many eternally-irresponsible Peter Pans who refuse to grow up and father children...


----------

